# FOXMO channel 384



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

I noticed this channel has been moved to 384, anyone know if there are plans to make it HD? Seems like Dish is moving a lot of channels lately.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There is no official word on either. Every few years Dish moves channels to better group similar channels together and Dish hasn't stated when this will be done. Dish says they are always looking for new channels/HD channels, I'm sure if/when Dish and Fox Movies reach an agreement, it may show up in HD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hunter844 said:


> I noticed this channel has been moved to 384, anyone know if there are plans to make it HD? Seems like Dish is moving a lot of channels lately.


FOX Movie Channel was moved on 4/17/13. I have not seen any communications about an HD channel for FOX Movie Channel yet. Thanks.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Now that Sundance has gone HD, FXMOV and MPLEX (377) are the only channels in the block that aren't HD. Hopefully both are coming.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> FOX Movie Channel was moved on 4/17/13. I have not seen any communications about an HD channel for FOX Movie Channel yet. Thanks.


it needs to be.............the local cable company has had it in hd for about a year now.............with all of these continual price increases, Dish needs to give the consumer some reason to stay


----------

